# D3 or Charge



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

My wife has a Droid 1 that I gave to her when I upgraded to the Charge.

I just used her upgrade to order a Droid 3.

Not accounting for 4g which I don't really care about for myself, which of the two phones would you keep for yourself? All I need to do is swap SIM cards if I decide to go with the Droid 3 for myself.


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

D3

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## carbanm (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd go with the droid 3 just for the amazing keyboard and far better build quality. And if you do switch, you'll have to dial *228 on each phone to switch it over


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

I did the switch today when the D3 arrived.  D3 is an amazing phone. Got the extended battery and SO pleased it is the same size as the original battery.


----------



## carbanm (Jul 3, 2011)

I felt like the extended battery did fit under the door, but when it gets hot with the regular door on it gets way hotter than with the larger extended door, plus the extended door makes it so the phone no longer rests on the camera, which is ridiculous.


----------

